# lirc_i2c for 2.6 kernels - where to find patch?

## Paladine01

I know it's included in some of the special gentoo kernel packages, but I'm looking for a patch that can be applied to a vanilla kernel.  Thanks!

----------

## wah_wah_69

http://flameeyes.web.ctonet.it/#lirc

    I found that site checking bugs.gentoo.org. I´m plannig buildung a serial port reciever and use a spare remote from a crappy and old stereo, wish me good luck.

----------

## Darkstar

Can someone please post how to apply his patch? I'm trying to get Mythtv going with 2 instances of lirc. I emerged the newest one from Portage and finally got it working on 2.6 by dropping to 2.6.4. Apparently, there are issues with newer versions of 2.6. The second instance I want to run the lirc_serial module. I'm having problems getting it to load and I think (hope?) they will be resolved with these patches. 

Someone please help. I'm so close. 

fyi, the 1st lirc will run the remote for my Hauppauge 350. The second will run my DishNetwork tuner. 

Thanks for any help you can give. 

BrickerLast edited by Darkstar on Thu Aug 05, 2004 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Darkstar

Opps, double post ...Last edited by Darkstar on Thu Aug 05, 2004 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Robostyle

 *Darkstar wrote:*   

> Can someone please post how to apply his patch? I'm trying to get Mythtv going with 2 instances of lirc. I emerged the newest one from Portage and finally got it working on 2.6 by dropping to 2.6.4. Apparently, there are issues with newer versions of 2.6. The second instance I want to run the lirc_serial module. I'm having problems getting it to load and I think (hope?) they will be resolved with these patches. 
> 
> Someone please help. I'm so close. 
> 
> fti, the 1st lirc will run the remote for my Hauppauge 350. The second will run my DishNetwork tuner. 
> ...

 

What I did was downloading the following patch.  Then do the following:

```
$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ bunzip2 lirc-2.6.4-20040318.bz2

$ patch -p1 < lirc-2.6.4-20040318.bz2 
```

It complains about a few files existing, just apply. When finished and all went well, you'll end up with a Kconfig.rej file. Don't worry will fix that too  :Smile: 

Edit "/drivers/char/Kconfig" and add the following line in there somewhere:

```
source "drivers/char/lirc/Kconfig"
```

.

I've added it somewhere after the line:

```
source "drivers/serial/Kconfig"
```

.

I applied the older patch succesful on gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-rc1.

After applying the patches, do a "make menuconfig" and go to "Device drivers/Character devices/" and select the LIRC driver (as module or build in). It also depends on the bt848, I2C and I2C_ALGOBIT module.

At least this will get you started hopefully  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Darkstar

Thanks for the post Robostyle! I'll give this a shot tonight when I get home and see how it goes.

----------

## Darkstar

I attempted this tonight and this is what I get ......

mythtv linux # make menuconfig

make[1]: `scripts/fixdep' is up to date.

scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig

file drivers/char/lirc/Kconfig already scanned?

make[1]: *** [menuconfig] Error 1

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

I'm very frustrated at this point. I've got over $700.00 in this system now. The Myth idea is a wash for me if I can't get it to control my external Dish Network receiver. I'm think I'm going to either try the knoppMyth or just go to Sam's and get that $250.00 TiVo. Thanks for trying to help me.

----------

## Robostyle

Make sure when you applied the patch that not accidentally the line:

```
source "drivers/char/lirc/Kconfig"
```

 is double in there somewhere. This would explain the already scanned message. Keep hanging on you manage, I did and I'm not an expert.

----------

